# Robbed last night



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well we are not safe where ever we live it appears.
I was up at 4 am as I do and did my usual turn the kettle on and check the termites outside and what they are doing or not, went to turn on my laptop,,,,,, no laptop, ah, Ben was on his gaming computer in the office so maybe he put mine in the office,,,,, nada, searched the house, no laptop but saw my MacBook Pro sitting in the office but not the cheap Aser laptop that I use in the living room....... gone. Then I noticed that I had 5,300 pesos sitting on the table for a Lazada purchase and that was gone also,,,,,,, went to my wallet sitting on the kitchen table and all the money was gone, woke Ben and asked if he moved my my spare laptop......certainly a shock for a guy that wakes at 6 or 7 am.

Further research found that not only my wallet was empty but also Bens sitting on the sideboard so some 15K gone, a 24K laptop (the fools missed the expensive laptops (macbook pro 140K, Bens gaming laptop the same, 36 inch curved screen monitor and expensive gear in the office). the JBL extreme boom box that was charging in the kitchen also gone, another 12 or 13K. 
The Police said one person and only one carried what they could.
Our bad because we leave one door open overnight for the workers to use a spare bathroom as there are 6 or 7 of them in the bunk house and only one bathroom there and spare in the house for their access.
I know you are going to say an inside job but I simply disbelieve that as I have known them all for 10/12 years and they are Bens cousins and one his brother, I trust them but the good thing is we are still alive and will live another day, told the boys that when I/we go to bed then that door will be locked until 4 am so [email protected] in your bathroom.

An invasion of privacy/sanctuary makes the heart race to know that while sleeping some scum bag is lurking in your house. A cheap loss and maybe time to install the 8 Swann cameras after 3 years sitting in a box in the office. Again my bad. 
The interesting thing is that whoever it was only took cash and not the wallets with drivers licenses, atm cards, credit cards etc.The police that came,,,,, all 4 of them advised that nothing like this happens in our area for 10 plus years,,,,,,,.

Sorry for the rant members.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear Steve, yes time to put up the cctv. I put our 4 camera system up earlier in the year. Vandalism was our reason, most of the local kids are just meatheads.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sh1t happens Gary but for over 3 years never a problem from the beach or access road here aside from goats/termites.
Yeah I hear you, we have a Swann 8 camera system from Australia but never installed and now only feel the need to enact, perhaps I should also instal bars on the windows and lock myself up?
I'm hoping a one off but security has been tightened, the pulis asked why we don't have a dog or 5.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve, like you mentioned, good thing you still have all your ID's. 

I've witnessed people stalking us from the road or other area's, what they do is watch us and where we go, for instance we had a delivery and so I never carry the wallet while in the yard so I had to run and get it upstairs and sure enough as I was pulling out my hidden wallet (I always hide the wallet) I turned around and someone was staring right at me from the road, they were able to track me and see where I was getting the money from the window.

Loss of the JBL boom box dang...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@bigpearl Oh.


Gary D said:


> Sorry to hear Steve, yes time to put up the cctv. I put our 4 camera system up earlier in the year. Vandalism was our reason, most of the local kids are just meatheads.


 CCTV dont help if not being awake and can stop the criminal by it. (CCTV perhaps can make the criminal get caught, but no difference for the victim (when just economical) because small chance to get anything back anyway and it can make it WORSE by the criminal can want to "hit back" at the victim physical too by making get caught...)
((If bother to buy any such, I find alarms more interesting. Although perhaps I would want a CCTV to see who come to vistiing me so I know of its someone fun or disturbing  and perhaps a secret in the business so I know things without needing to walk to there 

Its an other thing with CARCAMS to prove who was guilty. SOME in the justice system act fair against foreigners. 
E g one policeman let the foreigner go without paying anything for the injured when he found it obvious it was the injured's fauilt. (I dont remember if it was by carcam or by how the vehicles were damaged.
In an other case carcam proved it was the busdriver's fault by he was over the line to the meeting in a no sight curve at highway. But it didnt help the victims in the car by they were killed. Although it can be discussed if it was the busdriver's fault and not the road constructor's because that highway is very narrow so its very hard for buses and lorries to manage at their side. Bus employer company can be blamed too by pushing busdrivers to hard - making scary many busdrivers drive DRUGED to try to manage.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Laptop and cash worse.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry to here of your loss Steve. As a temporary just arrived newcomer the GF has been instilling a much greater sense of security in me than I have at home in Canada. Her sister's home is gated, fenced, with a maid and cook on site, and at least 6 dogs that are quite vocal.

Physically you're safe which is the most important thing. From experience I know that the invasion of privacy will stick with you for a while (2 home break-ins in rural Ottawa but they were 20 years ago before the subdivision got built up and I got neighbours on either side and across the street now).


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Laptop and cash worse.


 Still just economical. (I hope you had backups of important things at the laptop.) Much worse to get beaten up or killed.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Tanstaafl said:


> gated, fenced, with a maid


Switch the maid with 24/7 armed guards and you'll never have a problem. Cameras are a false sense of security because nobody is going do a robbery without a mask. There's a reason why private guard gated villages / condos cost so much more than public locations. 



bigpearl said:


> Laptop and cash worse.


Agreed, if my laptop gets stolen it turns into a password protected brick. A reward can be offered so there's a chance of getting it back. Either way the thieves won't profit. Live and learn.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Switch the maid with 24/7 armed guards and you'll never have a problem. Cameras are a false sense of security because nobody is going do a robbery without a mask. There's a reason why private guard gated villages / condos cost so much more than public locations.


 Guards can be FALSE feeling of safety.
I know of:
/Swedish business owner got killed by his own hired business guard when the guard came to work drunk. 
/Canadian didnt got killed DIRECT by his own body guard, but wife and the body guard hired the murderers. 
/German got killed at OWN yard by misstake by guard in guarded subdivision believing it was a thief and I suppouse DIDNT ask before shooting.
/The guard in guarded subdivision tried but failed to stop a quarell where an American got stammed to death.



Ekspat said:


> Agreed, if my laptop gets stolen it turns into a password protected brick. A reward can be offered so there's a chance of getting it back. Either way the thieves won't profit. Live and learn.


 Dont common thieves take laptops to empty them and sell them as just laptops anyway?
(( I have all my passwords on paper elsewhere if I need them to be changed if my laptop would be stolen, And my bank deals I handle by PHONE instead, which I HAVENT connected to internet, so it cant be hacked from distance and the passwords for this I have only in my head.))


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Guards can be FALSE feeling of safety.


Not for criminals, guards are the best deterrent there is. Non-residents allowed entry need to leave ID. Gated subdivisions are filled with Filipinos, they know their own country.



Lunkan said:


> Dont common thieves take laptops to empty them and sell them as just laptops anyway?


They do, and pw protecting the drive stops them from accessing it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> Not for criminals, guards are the best deterrent there is. Non-residents allowed entry need to leave ID. Gated subdivisions are filled with Filipinos, they know their own country.


 Well. Yes, I suppouse* burglars* prefer to chose easier targets than inside guarded subdivisions,
BUT two of the four *killings* I told about were inside guarded subdivisions...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes guys, really a cheap lesson for us at only P60K. Now we told the guys that want to use the spare bathroom that the door will be locked at 8 to 9 pm and I will open at 4 to 5 am when I am out and about. I also put pad bolts on the 3 external doors.
Funny as the office has a fortunes worth of gear and nothing was touched, we lock the door to the office now, who ever it was also never touched the 5 Makita 4 Ah batteries nor the charger sitting on the kitchen bench from Australia worth around P30k.
Bens wallet that they robbed sits next to our bowl of car, bikes and house keys and not touched. Later we discovered that Bens back pack sitting on a chair next to my wallet and other cash was also taken, nothing of great value but his vaccination cards were in it.
Also my charge lead for the iPhone but not the power plug because it's Aussie, go figure.

Groan.... It gets worse, Ben just told me he has a set of house keys that were in his back pack so now have to buy another door lock for the detached studio. Such is life.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A lot of subdivision break-ins are with the guards blessings as they will be in on a cut. Subdivisions are a false security. Close neighbours are the best defence, they miss nothing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No one here saw a thing but I hear what you say Gary. I don't know if you remember Gary/readers but when we purchased this house on the beach over 5 years ago, Bens uncle (security guard all his life) insisted to Ben/me that we build fences on the other 3 boundaries to keep the crooks out, my retort was that's why God made ladders.

Yes we are in the midst of putting 8 foot high fences, so high for design reasons but the real measure is to have a secure property for a dog or two so they don't roam the streets or beach like all the other dogs and goats that are not welcome here.
If some scum bag wants to rob you a security guard (that sleeps most of the night) or a 20 foot high fence won't stop them trying. As others have said security cameras? Are they worth it? Best to lock up your house and daughters.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Security cameras are worth it ( they are cheap too) and putting up signs that say "Protected by CCTV" around the property works as well. No one wants to take a chance on a property with cameras. Also keeps people from urinating on your fence.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I know you don't want to believe it but it more than likely was one of the workers or one of their buddies that got inside info. Nothing you can do though other than accept the loss and take precautions for the future.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, was the last comment for Mark?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I made my own (fake) security cameras, back when I lived in Angeles City... with little red lights on them. We were never 'infiltrated' during our 3 year residence in that property, which was on a main street, next to a large vacant lot, not in a (so-called) secure subdivision. Also had one small, but very efficient guard dog.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep, I have known all of these guys since they were kids and teenagers and have no doubt they are trustworthy. All cousins and brothers. Always a good relationship, helped their families over the years many times and they might not like my to the point with directions building here but they have also said to Ben that "he knows what he is doing and wants and we are learning new things"
Yes the small loss and a lesson learn't and now the door gets locked at night. Not for the 6 or 7 guys that live here through construction but to hopefully keep the scum bag from invading what should be our sanctuary and hopefully prolong our lives.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have security camera which are fairly discreet, I've put them in metal tunnels the same colour as the undercloaking, mainly to protest them from kids throwing stones at them. We watched a fight at a party nextdoor one evening but more usefull for watching for a delivery or to see the pandisal guy go past.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have an 8 camera Swann system sitting in its original box in our office purchased and shipped from Australia years ago and after living here never felt the need to go through the installation process,,,,,, rethinking now, A one off or was that just a prelude now the scum has scoped out the house?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> Security cameras are worth it ( they are cheap too) and putting up signs that say "Protected by CCTV" around the property works as well. No one wants to take a chance on a property with cameras. Also keeps people from urinating on your fence.


 Stop the urinators make sence,
but dont Filipino burglars know they can wear masks? 

Concerning walls - When being away they also stop neighbours from *seeing* burglars make break ins.

@bigpearl It dont need to be one of them you know, neither being involved EXCEPT without thinking of it they can have given the burglar "insider info" the door was open by talking about access to the toilet. Remember Filipinos say themselvee they are World Champions in tsismis (=gossip). 
Concerning the stolen low value backpack I suppouse it wasnt stolen for the value, but to make it possible to disguise/carry more of the stolen.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OO Lunkan and well said. Trouble is all the house keys were in it. Bens spare set.
8 foot high fence is to accommodate the well, pump and generator house which is on the boundary (road access) and I'm not going to bend down if doing stuff in there, a 4 foot high fence would have been fine to keep a dog in and the goats out but by preference? I wanted a straight line on my boundary. The other end is 9 feet high, some of the neighbors fences are 10 plus feet high.
As for the locals looking for lurkers with ill intent? At 2 or 3 am we are all sleeping. As the Pulis said, get a dog or two, yes sir as soon as my fences are completed.

Any way it happened and hope no others suffer the same as we did.
Funny, my MacBook Pro died some months ago (another post) so while that was being repaired under warranty I purchased the cheap Asus to maintain connection,,,, now stolen, gone I'm on my Mac and guess what? It's playing up yet again, video card I think so LMAO this time I'll buy an Asus while the Mac goes back to Baguio, another 6 weeks.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Funny, my MacBook Pro died some months ago (another post) so while that was being repaired under warranty I purchased the cheap Asus to maintain connection,,,, now stolen, gone I'm on my Mac and guess what? It's playing up yet again, video card I think so LMAO this time I'll buy an Asus while the Mac goes back to Baguio, another 6 weeks.


 Oh your Asus was that new. Otherwice them I have had -both laptops and desktops - break in a few years anyway. At one did just the pad broke, in one piece with the keyboard and it would have cost almost as a new to get it repaired (in Sweden). But since then I mostly use an external mouse for 5 usd instead  
Oh your Mac break! Has quality droped as at many other things too? I havent bought any Mac in very long time because I have antique Macs still functioning  One 20yo desktop and one among the first laptops (35yo? no color). Plus one among first color laptops where just the internal power contact need repair. (But since I started working with software development for PC I use mainly Microsoft system computers to be sure it look exact the same (inspite of Mac can run programs made for Microsoft system too.)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Lunkan, 6 or 7 month old Asus,,, was a heap of [email protected] anyway, My now 3rd MacBook Pro is only 10 or 11 months old and this will be the second time for repair.
As for Microsoft and Mac? Everything I have read indicates they copied the OS from Mac. Remember DOS?
Yes I had an 8 inch color Mac that we teethed on 30 years ago, my daughter loved to draw pics and the simplicity to operate, she was 3 at the time.

On my 3rd MacBook Pro and won't go back to a regular PC, well only a cheap back up. No bugs or hacks on my Macs ever in 12 or 14 years unlike your regular PC's that I always had problems with.

Going off topic and my bad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

sorry to hear that Steve. When I lived in Tagum city I lived in an apartment.It was a 1 story unit. I have burglar bars on every window and the front had iron fence with a gate. Nobody could get in there. I felt safe. I never owned while living there. Just rented the apartment. 

art


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> *burglars* prefer to chose easier targets than inside guarded subdivisions,


Correct, guarded and walled.



bigpearl said:


> we are in the midst of putting 8 foot high fences


Perimeter fences are good, but walls are much better. The thieves here are generally lazy opportunists who only target what they see. And if they see a wall, an armed guard, or a large dog, they move on.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> As for Microsoft and Mac? Everything I have read indicates they copied the OS from Mac. Remember DOS?
> Yes I had an 8 inch color Mac that we teethed on 30 years ago, my daughter loved to draw pics and the simplicity to operate, she was 3 at the time.


 I suppouse Miircosoft did own code to avoid geting legal problems, BUT they sure copied the IDEAS. Still 1994 Microsoft HADNT manage to reach the userfriendly level Mac had 10 years eartlier!!! Far from. They were stiill at DOS starting level and it DIDNT even manage to open if wrote "Open Windows", had to be "Open Win"!!! Logic isnt any Miocrosoft strength  
When Microsoft finaly managed to make it ok userfriendly they had just copied Mac ideas but MIRROR posiotioned things, I suppouse to try to make it look as being their own ideas  

If in startup the computer buyers and the salaries acounts would have been same decider/same acount in big companies, then there wouldnt have been any Microsoft  because inspite of Mac computers did cost rather much more, the TOTAL cost was MUCH higher for Microsoft by companies had to pay "wasted" salarties too by users needed to go to courses, while Mac had a 10 MINUTES disk making users ready...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ekspat said:


> Correct, guarded and walled.
> 
> 
> 
> Perimeter fences are good, but walls are much better. The thieves here are generally lazy opportunists who only target what they see. And if they see a wall, an armed guard, or a large dog, they move on.


As said the police said no crime or robberies in my area in 10 years, sadly I was the first.
The fence is rendered 6 inch blocks 8 to 9 ft high and matches most of the local properties, a few here are 10 to 12 ft high,,,,, as said nothing a ladder can't fix. All large lots on the beach and obviously limited to no fences on the beach,,,,, lots of cameras though and my turn to install mine.
Any way I'm not moving and just ordered a new Asus for my back up laptop.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> As said the police said no crime or robberies in my area in 10 years, sadly I was the first.
> The fence is rendered 6 inch blocks 8 to 9 ft high and matches most of the local properties, a few here are 10 to 12 ft high,,,,, as said nothing a ladder can't fix. All large lots on the beach and obviously limited to no fences on the beach,,,,, lots of cameras though and my turn to install mine.
> Any way I'm not moving and just ordered a new Asus for my back up laptop.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, in your Municipality or area, will the police review any CC cameras? 

Thanks for the input on the quality of ASUS and Mac laptops, I guess I'll get myself an Acer next. My current desktop is an ASUS motherboard and I've had it since 2014, all the other parts are really cheap to change but it's not convenient like a laptop for sure, I've changed the hard disk, RAM, and power unit. My AOC monitor screen is still in perfect condition.

The fence is a good add on and I hope the workers can finish it up soon, but the dogs unless tied up and kept away from workers, frequent visitors or acquaintances, they'll become familiar.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm sure if you had footage they would gladly view but mine is still in its box. As I always say "[email protected] happens" but a little wiser now.
My Mac is semi working, if I let it sleep the next time I open it the screen is opaque and hard to find the curser to restart, then works fine.
Ordered an Asus laptop from Lazada this morning,seller has 5 stars and no complaints. I was never happy with the Aser laptop that was stolen, screen was difficult to look at, not clear and the touchpad was too sensitive, touch the wrong way and taken to another page. I'll let you know how the Asus sucks up once I receive and send the Mac off for repair,,,,,, another 2 hour each way drive to Baguio x 2,,,, they won't accept a delivery.

Any way off topic. Andy, one of our workers said this morning he was scared to go outside now for a peeat night after the robbery.
Theft and violence happen in all countries not just here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Steve, Just bought an Asus for this trip so that I had access to online banking back home, plus my brokerage accounts (available on tablet or phone but not the full suite of options). The Asus is working just fine, I got the cheapest and lightest model I could find at Costco - $225.99 CAD taxes and shipping included. The screen is a little small compared to what I am used to especially with the desktop at home but ideal for travelling and not so expensive that I would worry too much about damage or theft.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yes Lunkan, 6 or 7 month old Asus,,, was a heap of [email protected] anyway, My now 3rd MacBook Pro is only 10 or 11 months old and this will be the second time for repair.
> As for Microsoft and Mac? Everything I have read indicates they copied the OS from Mac. Remember DOS?
> Yes I had an 8 inch color Mac that we teethed on 30 years ago, my daughter loved to draw pics and the simplicity to operate, she was 3 at the time.
> 
> ...


I think you will the original inverter was Xerox.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tanstaafl said:


> I got the cheapest and lightest model I could find


 When buying cheap laptops to be used where it can be unrelöiable or expensive internet , LOCK UP so get one which can be worked at OFFline too, so NOT Cromebooks because programs are online. A new such were made with so small memory so it couldnt even update the system!!!


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> the police said no crime or robberies in my area in 10 years, sadly I was the first.


That makes it seem personal, I was going to ask if you have any enemies...but then I remembered your thread describing the one person who would benefit most if you and your partner decided to sell and move. The same person, in fact, who would have the means to make a few calls and make something like this happen...

In related news, Netflix just released 'The Watcher' where a family gets into a similar situation of tryng to figure out which neighbor messed with their home. Good stuff.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> That makes it seem personal, I was going to ask if you have any enemies...but then I remembered your thread describing the one person who would benefit most if you and your partner decided to sell and move. The same person, in fact, who would have the means to make a few calls and make something like this happen...
> 
> In related news, Netflix just released 'The Watcher' where a family gets into a similar situation of tryng to figure out which neighbor messed with their home. Good stuff.


Of course Steve was targeted, he 's a rich foreigner.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Firstly to Ekspat. The Mayor and his lady are cordial to deal with and I think he has bigger fish to fry. He and his lady/wife accepted the fact that we won't sell and signed clearance paperwork for us to go ahead with building on our joint boundary.

Gary, this is a very wealthy area, 80% foreigners, used to be 90% until the mayor and governor purchased in my street and all wealthier than me, I think the robbery here was simple opportunism from some scum bag that found an unlocked door. I also wonder now how many other times he/she checked our doors, possibly neighbors doors over the years.

The fences are going up and soon we will get a dog or two, the old owner here had a Rottweiler that the locals hated.
Met that dog many times and to me? All bark and a confident pat he would go back to sleep. Mostly harmless as Douglas Adams stated.
Any way a learning curve and noted.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Firstly to Ekspat. The Mayor and his lady are cordial to deal with and I think he has bigger fish to fry. He and his lady/wife accepted the fact that we won't sell and signed clearance paperwork for us to go ahead with building on our joint boundary.
> 
> Gary, this is a very wealthy area, 80% foreigners, used to be 90% until the mayor and governor purchased in my street and all wealthier than me, I think the robbery here was simple opportunism from some scum bag that found an unlocked door. I also wonder now how many other times he/she checked our doors, possibly neighbors doors over the years.
> 
> ...


I think you have too much trust in your relatives.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Pr1ck relations not mine and as said known them all for 10/11 years, They know the old saying, "don't bite the hand that feeds you".

A cheap lesson for us Gary and now a lot more vigilant. Changed all the door locks and installed bolts as well. Cameras I have but still have my doubts.

Trust in relatives? Look at the Kelloggs brothers. Sibling rivalry or greed?

kalloggs brothers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been married 26 year and close relatives I'd trust but the more distant have stolen. Bite the hand that feeds, wouldn't think twice.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Bens first cousins and a brother. No problem with them.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I imagined breaking into my own house... then looked for the weak points.

In my house in Angeles, I had some 'u' brackets made up, which I then bolted through the door frames (using 'headless' coach bolts, so nothing to get a grip on from the outside) . Top and bottom. I was then able to simply drop a piece of 2 x 1 timber into the brackets, before turning in at night. (You could also use rebar instead of timber). A bit like this...








Next...check the window frames...which are so often flimsy. Just give me a car scissor jack....or a wrecking bar.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> this is a very wealthy area, 80% foreigners, used to be 90% until the mayor and governor purchased in my street and all wealthier than me


I've seen it happen before, that type of community collectively has a wall or barrier built with one entrance/exit gate and hires 24/7 armed guards for the gate and for 'roving' around. Dues are paid monthly, property values increase dramatically. 

I've seen it go the other way too; every house has a large guard dog, 24/7 barking.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ekspat said:


> I've seen it happen before, that type of community collectively has a wall or barrier built with one entrance/exit gate and hires 24/7 armed guards for the gate and for 'roving' around. Dues are paid monthly, property values increase dramatically.
> 
> I've seen it go the other way too; every house has a large guard dog, 24/7 barking.


Not here Ekspat, no guards, no community fences/compound, multiple roads (unguarded), all average 2,000 M2 titled land as well as the beach front lots like ours another 800 M2 tax declared to the ocean. 
Mentioned in another post years ago,,,,, I asked our Barangay captain 3 or 4 years ago why there was no crime/robberies here. His response? All Filipinos know that westerners have guns, safe area even though it's illegal for a foreigner to own a licensed gun here but not the spouse.

As said a cheap learning curve and time to install the cameras. Very few properties have bars on the windows here,,,, maybe 10% and very few have barking dogs though I did hear the mayors Corgis going off last night for half an hour.

It appears this is no longer a castle but now a fort with defenses and a tightened alert levels.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve, like you mentioned, good thing you still have all your ID's.
> 
> I've witnessed people stalking us from the road or other area's, what they do is watch us and where we go, for instance we had a delivery and so I never carry the wallet while in the yard so I had to run and get it upstairs and sure enough as I was pulling out my hidden wallet (I always hide the wallet) I turned around and someone was staring right at me from the road, they were able to track me and see where I was getting the money from the window.
> 
> Loss of the JBL boom box dang...


I'm back in the U.S. in my home city working in California. Even in the U.S. , they got "people" stalking you. I walk to and from work and sometimes I catch them on video on my cellphone following me around. Don't know if they are neighborhood watch snitches or criminals. Me, my cousin, and I were robbed at gunpoint coming from a movie theater in the same city I'm at now years ago and I was followed home from school when I was 9 y.o. from a stranger. Months later, a Vietnamese girl was kidnapped and killed just blocks away from where we lived in California back in 1982. I bought a sidearm gun because a stalker was following me around back in 2011 near my building complex. Dude invaded my front patio numerous times, took my belonging, and was following me around in the parking lot. Complained to security, but they don't give a crap. With all that , and me being a military vet and ex-security guard, I'm pretty hypervigilant with creepy azzz stalkers. I'd check your place for plants and surveillance equipment in case these crooks are scoping out your places. They got minicams so small they can hide in your place. I had my cellphone stolen near SM Clark too when I was in the Philippines back in 2018. They do stalk you if you're not paying attention. I had that phone in my front ***** pack and they still got it lol. Even had my credit card used without my permission in the Philippines when I was there a few years during the Covid outbreak. They bought stuff on Facebook and tried to open up life insurance in India using my credit card!


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear about this, the important thing is you and your family are okay. Now that this has happened you can take measures to strengthen defences. 

I know how you feel - I was mugged in America (Colorado) 10 years ago. The experience has changed me completely. I'm not paranoid but I no longer take stuff for granted. I carry a cheap candybar phone, sacrificial money in a pocket, sacrificial wallet. I never use the phone on the street or in public transport. I have a heightened sense of where they could be trouble and I dont hang around. 

Even here in the UK its a mission, I'm apprehensive walking to the corner store at night as its full of yobos hanging around outside revving mopeds. They are alll scrawny gits that would fall over on a windy day. The problem is theres 20 of em and you can bet they are carrying blades. A mate of mine got held up by a couple once, she pulled out a crowbar and demanded money.

Its all about risk management. In my case I jump in the car and drive to the big store 10 mins away which is huge, brightly lit and lots of security staff. I'll happily pay more for fuel use vs. risking walking around the corner in darkness.

Anywhere on earth, everywhere - be on guard. Manage your risk - but also live your life. Dont let these losers create a dark cloud following you around.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I would never use a zombie bar. I would use 4 hand grenades. hahahahahha

art


----------



## franktriggii (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Well we are not safe where ever we live it appears. I was up at 4 am as I do and did my usual turn the kettle on and check the termites outside and what they are doing or not, went to turn on my laptop,,,,,, no laptop, ah, Ben was on his gaming computer in the office so maybe he put mine in the office,,,,, nada, searched the house, no laptop but saw my MacBook Pro sitting in the office but not the cheap Aser laptop that I use in the living room....... gone. Then I noticed that I had 5,300 pesos sitting on the table for a Lazada purchase and that was gone also,,,,,,, went to my wallet sitting on the kitchen table and all the money was gone, woke Ben and asked if he moved my my spare laptop......certainly a shock for a guy that wakes at 6 or 7 am. Further research found that not only my wallet was empty but also Bens sitting on the sideboard so some 15K gone, a 24K laptop (the fools missed the expensive laptops (macbook pro 140K, Bens gaming laptop the same, 36 inch curved screen monitor and expensive gear in the office). the JBL extreme boom box that was charging in the kitchen also gone, another 12 or 13K. The Police said one person and only one carried what they could. Our bad because we leave one door open overnight for the workers to use a spare bathroom as there are 6 or 7 of them in the bunk house and only one bathroom there and spare in the house for their access. I know you are going to say an inside job but I simply disbelieve that as I have known them all for 10/12 years and they are Bens cousins and one his brother, I trust them but the good thing is we are still alive and will live another day, told the boys that when I/we go to bed then that door will be locked until 4 am so [email protected] in your bathroom. An invasion of privacy/sanctuary makes the heart race to know that while sleeping some scum bag is lurking in your house. A cheap loss and maybe time to install the 8 Swann cameras after 3 years sitting in a box in the office. Again my bad. The interesting thing is that whoever it was only took cash and not the wallets with drivers licenses, atm cards, credit cards etc.The police that came,,,,, all 4 of them advised that nothing like this happens in our area for 10 plus years,,,,,,,. Sorry for the rant members. Cheers, Steve.


 Inside job. Not necessarily the workers, but perhaps a rel or drinking buddy. Do you have maid or other local help?


----------



## onefogarty (5 mo ago)

What area do you live?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum Frank.
Possibly an inside job but I really hope it was a lurking opportunist that found an open door. As said a cheap lesson and better security now. We have a 20 watt light always running in the kitchen/living area where everything missing was, so I doubt the loser even had a torch as the real value was in the office in the next room and nothing touched.
The invasion of personal space while we were sleeping is the worry, anything could have happened, but Ben trained me years ago to always lock the bedroom door, lol now everything.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum onefogarty, I gather that question was for me as the OP?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

most of time it is an inside job. They know what the person has in there.
art


----------



## franktriggii (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Frank.
> Possibly an inside job but I really hope it was a lurking opportunist that found an open door. As said a cheap lesson and better security now. We have a 20 watt light always running in the kitchen/living area where everything missing was, so I doubt the loser even had a torch as the real value was in the office in the next room and nothing touched.
> The invasion of personal space while we were sleeping is the worry, anything could have happened, but Ben trained me years ago to always lock the bedroom door, lol now everything.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Your right about the "open door" policy....plus opportunity. This happens in Mexico where I live.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

franktriggii said:


> Your right about the "open door" policy....plus opportunity. This happens in Mexico where I live.


Yes, quite common, whilst the owner of the house is tupping the maid the maid's boyfriend is tupping the owner.


----------



## followtigerman (3 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> Well we are not safe where ever we live it appears. I was up at 4 am as I do and did my usual turn the kettle on and check the termites outside and what they are doing or not, went to turn on my laptop,,,,,, no laptop, ah, Ben was on his gaming computer in the office so maybe he put mine in the office,,,,, nada, searched the house, no laptop but saw my MacBook Pro sitting in the office but not the cheap Aser laptop that I use in the living room....... gone. Then I noticed that I had 5,300 pesos sitting on the table for a Lazada purchase and that was gone also,,,,,,, went to my wallet sitting on the kitchen table and all the money was gone, woke Ben and asked if he moved my my spare laptop......certainly a shock for a guy that wakes at 6 or 7 am. Further research found that not only my wallet was empty but also Bens sitting on the sideboard so some 15K gone, a 24K laptop (the fools missed the expensive laptops (macbook pro 140K, Bens gaming laptop the same, 36 inch curved screen monitor and expensive gear in the office). the JBL extreme boom box that was charging in the kitchen also gone, another 12 or 13K. The Police said one person and only one carried what they could. Our bad because we leave one door open overnight for the workers to use a spare bathroom as there are 6 or 7 of them in the bunk house and only one bathroom there and spare in the house for their access. I know you are going to say an inside job but I simply disbelieve that as I have known them all for 10/12 years and they are Bens cousins and one his brother, I trust them but the good thing is we are still alive and will live another day, told the boys that when I/we go to bed then that door will be locked until 4 am so [email protected] in your bathroom. An invasion of privacy/sanctuary makes the heart race to know that while sleeping some scum bag is lurking in your house. A cheap loss and maybe time to install the 8 Swann cameras after 3 years sitting in a box in the office. Again my bad. The interesting thing is that whoever it was only took cash and not the wallets with drivers licenses, atm cards, credit cards etc.The police that came,,,,, all 4 of them advised that nothing like this happens in our area for 10 plus years,,,,,,,. Sorry for the rant members. Cheers, Steve.


 As one who worked in the Philippines for three years, robbery is nothing unusual there. A colleague’s wife had her necklace ripped off while she and her husband were walking along. Another friend was held at knife point, on getting out of his car in a security controlled village and robbed.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

After 32 years experience in the Phils, I generally feel safer here than I do in the UK.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> After 32 years experience in the Phils, I generally feel safer here than I do in the UK.


Depends on where in the UK, me in leafy Suffolk never felt unsafe or had a problem.


----------

